# Audi R15-2010 vs 2009



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

On Mulsannes Corner, Audi Sport released some photos(taken during a test at Paul Ricard this spring) comparing the 2010 spec R15(aka R15 Plus) with the late 2009 spec R15: 

http://www.mulsannescorner.com/RCELeMans2010.html


----------

